# Ohh !



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Brilliant Svein, I love the slow mo with the music at the end 

Charlie


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

That really made me LOL, lol.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That dick in the red tracksuit trousers got exactly what he deserved, brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

Airborn hazard ! guess hes not smoking that shit again ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

hope it hurt him :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good find :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

thats actually quite funny.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The music and the clip are brilliant. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A whole new meaning to " going for a spin"
:lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

classic LOL


----------

